# Hull Humberside Fishing fleet, late 1800's to mid 1920's



## SixCarder

Hey guys,

Ok - does anyone fancy a challenge...? I am looking for a guy called 'Fred Nelson', (Daniel Frederick) my Great Grandfather. I shall give you what I know:

He was a fisherman who (so we believe), stowed away on a trawler when he was a teenager in Denmark, came to the UK and lived in Humberside ever since. In 1901 the census has a Fred Nelson on Woodcock street in Humberside/Hessle and is thought to have been in that neck of the woods until he died. I have had hells own difficulty tracking him down, so anything would be useful, as that is pretty much all I have.

From what we have been led to believe, he started out at the bottom and worked his way up the ranks etc and was thought to have topped out at Captain, but we do not know. I have tried ALL sorts of things on Ancestry.co.uk et al, but I am now completely at a loss for any other information, other than being told that he used to have to register with the local police each week during the first world war, as he was obviously a resident alien.

ANYthing, literally ANYthing would likely help. Keep safe lads.

Matt.


----------



## cueball44

SixCarder said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok - does anyone fancy a challenge...? I am looking for a guy called 'Fred Nelson', (Daniel Frederick) my Great Grandfather. I shall give you what I know:
> 
> He was a fisherman who (so we believe), stowed away on a trawler when he was a teenager in Denmark, came to the UK and lived in Humberside ever since. In 1901 the census has a Fred Nelson on Woodcock street in Humberside/Hessle and is thought to have been in that neck of the woods until he died. I have had hells own difficulty tracking him down, so anything would be useful, as that is pretty much all I have.
> 
> From what we have been led to believe, he started out at the bottom and worked his way up the ranks etc and was thought to have topped out at Captain, but we do not know. I have tried ALL sorts of things on Ancestry.co.uk et al, but I am now completely at a loss for any other information, other than being told that he used to have to register with the local police each week during the first world war, as he was obviously a resident alien.
> 
> ANYthing, literally ANYthing would likely help. Keep safe lads.
> 
> Matt.


There are quiet a lot of ''Nelson's'' in HULL, do you still have any relatives here?. Samuel Nelson (26) 31 Midway-Grove, Gypsyville, Hull [deckhand] lost with 12 shipmates S.T. John Baptish M275 enemy action off Coningburg Lightship,9th september 1940. 'cueball44' PS ''Hessle Roader''


----------



## SixCarder

Cueball,

There are some relatives still up that way, but they are from the 'Broadley' side of the tree (my Great Grandmothers earlier husband). I know that her name was 'Mahala Nelson' (maiden name was Ibbitson then Broadley) and she used to repair fishing nets and died shortly after WWII (1948 ish) and lived on "The Land of Green Ginger" (until the house was bombed by the Nazis). Unfortunately, my Grandfather was the only child that survived from this pairing, so unfortunately there would be no (known of) living 'Nelsons' from our family there... this is of course, unless he was also previously married, which is a distinct possibility as he was in his early sixties when my Grandfather was born in 1922.

I have been told that he died in 1925 and was born around 1859, he registered with the local police during WWI as an alien and is even thought to have had his own vessel (but that could be purely myth).

It has been something of an ongoing mission to find out who this guy was, and anything about the Hull fleet really, as I have always been very keen on it since I was young and have had many (now expired) family links to the area including a relative aboard 'The Gaul'. Many thanks for your reply -

Matt.


----------



## keidal

*your relative*

Hello, I'm now involved in a similar mission and in the past have researched another family member, originating from Europe.
Have you looked a the Hull History Centre's fishing etc. details, which are very comprehensive ? Are you sure that his name was always Nelson, coming from Denmark, it could have been Neilson, Neilsen perhaps. 
If you email me later, I will try and remember other lines you could follow, which I have used in the past - [email protected]
Best wishes and good luck.


----------

